# Resident Evil: Erfolgreichste Videogame-Film-Reihe mit einer Milliarde Dollar Umsatz



## Knusperferkel (29. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Resident Evil: Erfolgreichste Videogame-Film-Reihe mit einer Milliarde Dollar Umsatz* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Resident Evil: Erfolgreichste Videogame-Film-Reihe mit einer Milliarde Dollar Umsatz


----------



## solidus246 (29. Januar 2017)

Irgendjemand kauft immer irgendwas


----------



## Dosentier (29. Januar 2017)

Bis auf den Namen und einiges Kleinigkeiten, hatten die Filme eigentlich nie so wirklich viel mit der Spiel Vorlage zu tun.
Es hat sich eben zum einem wegen dem Namen gut verkauft und weil es eben viel Action, Splatter und Geballer gab.

Eine Story ist dabei immer nebensächlich


----------



## Austrogamer (29. Januar 2017)

Die überaus entzückende Milla Jovovich hat bestimmt einen großen Anteil an diesem Erfolg. Schon ihre Darbietung in "Das fünfte Element" hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## OField (29. Januar 2017)

Wobei man hier anmerken muss erfolgreich != gut.
Es sind  trash movies, bei denen mein weiß es ist trash, aber man wird irgendwie doch unterhalten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2017)

Wobei man bedenken muss dass die Reihe erst mit der 3D-Einführung ab Teil4 mehr eingespielt haben als wenn man darauf verzichtet hätte. Würde man den 3D-Aufschlag wegrechnen könnte man bei Teil 4 ubd Teil 5 jeweils gut 80 - 100 Mio. abziehen. Und damit läge die 1 Milliarde-Grenze schon wieder ein gutes Stück weiter fern.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Januar 2017)

Die ersten fünf Filme der Reihe waren schlecht, der sechste ist nichts weiter als eine Beleidigung der Zuschauer. Kann mich nicht erinnern schon einmal einen so schlechten Film im Kino gesehen zu haben.
Man kann nur hoffen, dass es wirklich der letzte war. 
Der Umsatz ist nicht wirklich überraschend, dass sechs so große Produktionen eine Milliarde einspielen ist denke ich nicht so besonders. Transformers spielt viel mehr ein und ist auf einem ähnlich schlechten Niveau von der Qualität her.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Januar 2017)

Ich fand die ersten drei gut, in absteigender Reihenfolge, der 4. ging noch so irgendwie trotz der dämlichen 3D Effekte, der 5. war nur schlecht und den 6. habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber wenn der sogar schlechter als der 5. sein soll verzichte ich wohl auch. 

Größtes Problem der Serie war für mich immer Milla Jovovich, die ich irgendwie noch nie mochte. Aufgewertet wurde die Serie ein wenig, als mit einmal Ali Larter und Wentworth Miller mitspielten, die waren eine tolle Überraschung.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Januar 2017)

Also ich fand die ersten beiden Filme noch passabel, der Rest war nur noch unterirdisch.
Außer dem Namen hatten die Filme und ein paar Einzelheiten, hatten die Filme auch nichts gemeinsam mit den Spielen.
Und eine Milliarde Umsatz bei sechs Filmen ist jetzt auch nicht soooo überragend. Vor allem muss man ja den 3D-Zuschlag von den anderen Filmen mal abziehen, dann sieht das Bild ganz anders aus.

Die bisher besten Spieleverfilmungen sind Prince Of Persia, Silent Hill-Filme und die Halo-"Serie".
Dazu kommt mein persönlicher Liebling: Doom Der Film, der ist so bescheuert, dass er schon wieder großartig ist. Vor allem The Rock ist in dem Film sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2017)

Mal kurz eine Frage zur Gameserie: Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob und wann Resident Evil 3 für Steam erscheint ? Hab mal in meine Bibliothek und in den Shop gesehen, den Teil jedoch nicht gefunden. Bei Amazon finde ich nur die Retailfassung RE3: Nemesis. Läuft das Game auch unter WIN 10 ? Oder machen hier wieder Securom/Starforce oder Co. einen Strich durch die Rechnung ? Oder ist der Teil überflüssig ?

Umbrella Corps brauch ich z.B. nicht.


----------



## Chroom (29. Januar 2017)

Huch über ne Milliarde. Na schwer vorstellbar das es dann beim "Final Chapter" bleibt


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2017)

Wenn müßte dann ein Reboot der Filmserie her. Aber ohne Milla als Hauptcharakter Alice ist das für mich kaum vorstellbar. Das wäre ungefähr das gleiche wie ein Triple X ohne Vin Diesel (ich weiß das gabs auch, war aber diplomatisch formuliert mäßig), ein Magnum ohne Tom Selleck oder ein Rocky oder Rambo ohne Stallone. Irgendwie gehört Milla untrennbar zu den RE-Filmen dazu (immerhin seit rund 14/15 Jahren, wenn ich da nicht komplett falsch liege).


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Januar 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal kurz eine Frage zur Gameserie: Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob und wann Resident Evil 3 für Steam erscheint ? Hab mal in meine Bibliothek und in den Shop gesehen, den Teil jedoch nicht gefunden. Bei Amazon finde ich nur die Retailfassung RE3: Nemesis. Läuft das Game auch unter WIN 10 ? Oder machen hier wieder Securom/Starforce oder Co. einen Strich durch die Rechnung ? Oder ist der Teil überflüssig ?
> 
> Umbrella Corps brauch ich z.B. nicht.



Franchise - Resident Evil

Da sind die RE-Spiele aufgeführt. Meines Wissens sind Teil 2 und 3 bis heute nicht auf Steam verfügbar, da sie noch nicht portiert wurden.
RE2&3 sind glaube ich auf Steam Greenlight von ein/zwei Privatpersonen als Remake drin, aber das wird nix, da Capcom wohl rechtlich gegen sowas vorgehen wird.
Evtl. kommt das eines Tages offiziell. RE0&1 haben ja auch Jahre gebraucht um auf Steam rauszukommen
Außer Geduld und evtl. Capcom permanent anflehen, kann man da wohl nichts machen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2017)

Resident Evil Revelation 2 ist nicht = Resident Evil 2 ? Sehe gerade ist ein Zwischenteil. Hab auch RE Revelations 1. RE Teil 0 und 1 ebenso (allerdings sind das die erschienenen Reboots). Die "richtigen RE 0 und 1 habe ich (noch) nicht. Teil 3 fehlt mir wie gesagt, auch Teil 2 und Teil 4-7 hab ich. Umbrella Corps brauch ich nicht. Operation Racoon City habe ich auch (ist aber imho unterirdisch).


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Januar 2017)

RER1&2 sind wie erkannt nur Zwischenteile. Sind aber auch okay zum spielen (für meinen Geschmack).
Die originalen Releases von RE1&2 wird es wohl so nie auf Steam geben. Evtl. irgendwann mal, eines fernen Tages auf GOG, aber das ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
RE2&3 sind auf Steam oder sonst wo halt nicht verfügbar für den PC. Evtl. kommen die mal als Remaster, aber das kann noch eine Weile dauern.

Sonst bleiben einem nur Ebay, Amazon & Co übrig, ob man dort so etwas findet.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (29. Januar 2017)

Wer behauptet, die Filme hätten NICHTS mit den Games zu tun, hat schlicht keine Ahnung. Letztlich gibt es keine Spielverfilmung ohne eigenes Drehbuch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ytkwo8R6Pk


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> RE2&3 sind glaube ich auf Steam Greenlight von ein/zwei Privatpersonen als Remake drin, aber das wird nix, da Capcom wohl rechtlich gegen sowas vorgehen wird.
> Evtl. kommt das eines Tages offiziell.



Ein Resident Evil 2 Remake (oder Remaster) kommt, das wurde schon angekündigt (dabei blieb es bisher aber leider auch) ein Resi 3 Remake/Remaster ist noch nicht angekündigt, kann mir aber vorstellen dass auch das kommt, wenn sich das vom 2. Teil einigermaßen gut verkauft.



MichaelG schrieb:


> RE Teil 0 und 1 ebenso (allerdings sind das die erschienenen Reboots). Die "richtigen RE 0 und 1 habe ich (noch) nicht.



Resi 1 HD ist ein Remaster des Remakes, kein Reboot. Es ist das selbe Spiel wie das Ur-Resi 1 nur mit neuer Grafik und kleinen Änderungen wie zuusätzliche Areale.
Von Resi 0 gibt es nur eine Fassung (und davon dann das Remaster). Es war zwar anfangs für N64 in Entwicklung aber wurde dann eingestellt und auf dem Cube neu umgesetzt. Das Remaster und auch das von Resi 1 basiert auf den GameCube-Versionen


----------



## NOT-Meludan (29. Januar 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Resident Evil 2 Remake (oder Remaster) kommt, das wurde schon angekündigt (dabei blieb es bisher aber leider auch) ein Resi 3 Remake/Remaster ist noch nicht angekündigt, kann mir aber vorstellen dass auch das kommt, wenn sich das vom 2. Teil einigermaßen gut verkauft.



Oh, dass ist wohl an mir vorbeigegangen. Schön wäre es aber, hatte mit der Remaster von 0&1 wieder viel Spaß am PC gehabt. Werde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn es kommt.
Im allg. sagt man ja, dass Teil 2 der beste der Serie ist. Oder sind die Leute von Teil 4 oder 5 inzwischen mehr angetan? Ich verliere da die Übersicht langsam.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Januar 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Resident Evil 2 Remake (oder Remaster) kommt, das wurde schon angekündigt (dabei blieb es bisher aber leider auch) ein Resi 3 Remake/Remaster ist noch nicht angekündigt, kann mir aber vorstellen dass auch das kommt, wenn sich das vom 2. Teil einigermaßen gut verkauft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah so ist das. Man sieht hier kaum durch.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (29. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Oh, dass ist wohl an mir vorbeigegangen. Schön wäre es aber, hatte mit der Remaster von 0&1 wieder viel Spaß am PC gehabt. Werde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn es kommt.
> Im allg. sagt man ja, dass Teil 2 der beste der Serie ist. Oder sind die Leute von Teil 4 oder 5 inzwischen mehr angetan? Ich verliere da die Übersicht langsam.


Schwierig; Teil 1 und Zero hatten halt schon als "Vorlage" die sehr liebevoll gestaltete Grafik vom Gamcube. Teil 2, 3, oder Code Veronica würden für eine ansprechende Optik ein echtes Remake erfordern.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Januar 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Oh, dass ist wohl an mir vorbeigegangen.



Das war die Ankündigung





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZcW6W-xVl-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2017)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Sobald die Marke von einer Milliarde US-Dollar Umsatz an den Kinokassen erreicht ist, darf sich Resident Evil als die erfolgreichste Videospieladaption der bisherigen Filmgeschichte nennen.


Wieso denn? Welche Videospieladaption hält denn bisher den Titel bei der 1Mrd Marke? Und waren das auch sechs Filme? Oder nur 3? Sollte das nicht eher auf die einzelnen Filme runtergerechnet werden? Sonst könnte ich ja einfach ganz viele billige Filme machen und durch den minimalen Eintrag, der sich dann wie Sand am Meer addiert, letztendlich ebenfalls bei einer Mrd landen ...



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Die ersten fünf Filme der Reihe waren schlecht, der sechste ist nichts weiter als eine Beleidigung der Zuschauer. Kann mich nicht erinnern schon einmal einen so schlechten Film im Kino gesehen zu haben.
> Man kann nur hoffen, dass es wirklich der letzte war.


Also ich fand den ersten gut, weil er aufgrund der Frage, was denn nun genau passiert ist, spannend war und der zweite hatte für mich den Charme eines typischen 80er Jahre Horrorfilms wie zB "the Fog" (mit Jamie Lee Curtis). Erst danach ging es dann mit dem Niveau runter, als Alice plötzlich Superkräfte bekam ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Erst danach ging es dann mit dem Niveau runter, als Alice plötzlich Superkräfte bekam ...


Ähmm... Meines Wissens hatte Alice von Anfang an ihre Superkräfte, ihr wurde es nur erst in "Apocalypse" bewusst, ebenso die Tatsache dass sie diese dem T-Virus verdankt mit welchem sie infiziert war. 

Die hat doch schon im Erstling wie eine Wonder Woman gekämpft. ^^


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (30. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ähmm... Meines Wissens hatte Alice von Anfang an ihre Superkräfte, ihr wurde es nur erst in "Apocalypse" bewusst, ebenso die Tatsache dass sie diese dem T-Virus verdankt mit welchem sie infiziert war.
> 
> Die hat doch schon im Erstling wie eine Wonder Woman gekämpft. ^^


Aber nicht, indem sie telekinetisch  ihr Motorrad levitiert oder mit einer Feuerwolke Killervögel gebraten hatte - das ist dann schon ein anderes Kaliber.


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Januar 2017)

ich finde die filme ja furchtbar, weil viel zu action-lastig. das einzig gute daran ist für mich milla jovovich. die filme ihres mannes finde ich im allgemeinen höchstens für nen verkaterten sonntag brauchbar. aber auch teil drei von mulcahi war enttäuschend und ich denke, g.a. romero hätte es auch nicht schlechter machen können. zwar gefallen mir die letzten zombie-filme von ihm auch nicht so gut wie es die ersten drei getan haben, dennoch glaube ich, dass er mit seiner idee zur filmreihe mich wohl mehr angesprochen hätte. diese sollte sich ja mehr an die spielvorlage halten und schauplätze wie die alten villen etc. bieten.


----------

